# Uelzen/Lg/HH CC und sowas?



## ar->E<-nd (1. März 2007)

Hallo!
Hab schon einen Beitrag dazu gefunden, der war allerdings von 2005... drum frag ich nochmal nach aktualisierten daten: also, wer kommt hier aus der ecke uelzen und lüneburg/ harburg und fährt auch alles was das flachland so hergibt (was dann wohl crosscountry wäre oder? ;-) )?
Kurz zu mir, ich komm aus der nähe uelzen, bin jetzt 20 jahre alt, hab meinen zivildienst hinter mir in goslar und bin demnach jetzt nochmal so richtig auf den bikegeschmack gekommen. einziges manko dort war schon, dass ich immer allein losgetigert bin. was auf die dauer echt fad wird. da ich ab herbst in lg wohne und in harburg studiere(so dann alles klappt), den sommer über aber auch nicht total ausgeplant habe, dacht ich mir, wär es nett, schonmal nach ein paar gleichgesinnten zu gucken, die dann wenns jetzt richtung frühjahr geht mal lust haben ein paar strecken zu zeigen oder just for fun ne runde zu drehen. grüße schonmal! 
arend


----------



## winx (2. März 2007)

Frag mal die Jungs aus Uelzen im BCN Forum: www.bc-north.de

Es gibt auch Dirtspots etc. in Uelzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar->E<-nd (3. März 2007)

okay, danke schonmal. wobei ich allein vom material kaum in der lage sein werde, dirt zu fahren   also wer sonst noch aus der ecke kommt und mal lust hat ne runde zu drehen, gerne bescheid sagen!


----------



## iglg (12. März 2007)

Also, seit Sommer 2006 fahren Jörg (herki) und ich (Ingo, iglg) gemeinsam in Lüneburg und Umgebung.
Wir sind beide um die 40  und fahren zur Zeit (mehr oder weniger) regelmäßig am Dienstag 18:30 - also Nightride.
Wir fahren überwiegend Lüneburg Steinhöhe, Wendisch Evern und Tiergarten.
Unsere Dienstagstouren dauern so ca. 2 h / 40km.
Wir sind auch schon Marathons gefahren und schließen uns gerne den Touren in den Harburger Bergen an.

Auch im Harz waren wir schon.

Wenn Du Interesse hast, mal (oder öfter) mitzukommen, melde Dich doch mal hier oder per PM.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## ollo (14. März 2007)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab schon einen Beitrag dazu gefunden, der war allerdings von 2005... drum frag ich nochmal nach aktualisierten daten: also, wer kommt hier aus der ecke uelzen und lüneburg/ harburg und fährt auch alles was das flachland so hergibt (was dann wohl crosscountry wäre oder? ;-) )?
> Kurz zu mir, ich komm aus der nähe uelzen, bin jetzt 20 jahre alt, hab meinen zivildienst hinter mir in goslar und bin demnach jetzt nochmal so richtig auf den bikegeschmack gekommen. einziges manko dort war schon, dass ich immer allein losgetigert bin. was auf die dauer echt fad wird. da ich ab herbst in lg wohne und in harburg studiere(so dann alles klappt), den sommer über aber auch nicht total ausgeplant habe, dacht ich mir, wär es nett, schonmal nach ein paar gleichgesinnten zu gucken, die dann wenns jetzt richtung frühjahr geht mal lust haben ein paar strecken zu zeigen oder just for fun ne runde zu drehen. grüße schonmal!
> arend



Moin arend,

wir treffen uns meistens Samstag in Uelzen am Stern bei Kai (Die Speichenstimmer) plaudern ein bischen und verabreden uns zum Biken, MTB sowie auch Rennrad.
Gruß ollo


----------



## ar->E<-nd (14. März 2007)

hey, das ist doch auch mal gut, wenn das am we was wird, könnte man ja mal was mit verstärkung anstellen! Ich werd dann mal vorbeigucken, habt ihr dann samstags gleich das mtb mit dabei? oder wie läuft das   ? gibts feste uhrzeiten? gruß!


----------



## ollo (14. März 2007)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> hey, das ist doch auch mal gut, wenn das am we was wird, könnte man ja mal was mit verstärkung anstellen! Ich werd dann mal vorbeigucken, habt ihr dann samstags gleich das mtb mit dabei? oder wie läuft das   ? gibts feste uhrzeiten? gruß!



nee nicht wirklich eine feste Uhrzeit, man schaut halt mal vorbei beim Kai (wir haben da zumindest fast alle unsere Bikes her), wir treffen uns und dann wird kurzfristig entschieden was geht, ist natürlich blöd wenn Du extra aus Wieren kommst (und wie es immer ist, sobald es Warm wird.... für  die meisten hat wieder die Rennradsaison angefangen  und die Jungs wieder aufs MTB zu kriegen ist manchmal nicht einfach ). Bin am jetzigen Samstag in Berlin und weiß noch nicht wann ich zurück bin. 
Vielleicht geht ja was am Sonntag, würde mich Samstag hier noch mal melden, ansonsten nächsten Samstag mal so um die Mittagzeit bei Kai reinschauen, frag einfach wem das Liteville gehört (falls es im Laden steht), bevor wir uns jeder noch eine gelbe Nelke ins Knopfloch stecken als Erkennung  
gruß ollo


----------



## lanman75 (8. April 2007)

Moin ar->E<-nd,

ich komme aus deiner Gegend (Nachbarort). Bin  CC mässig oft in den Wierener Bergen und am Königsberg unterwegs. Mittlerweile kenne ich im südl. LK Uelzen leider schon fast jede Strecke 

Wenn du Lust hast können wir ja mal ne Runde fahren...

Gruss

lanman75


----------



## ar->E<-nd (8. April 2007)

hi! joa, warum nicht! der sommer kommt ja grade erst  gruß, arend


----------

